# The Pillars of the Earth



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry, not my cup of tea...[actually never heard of it until I Googled same]
culturally I am a bit of a heathen, even though I did study Latin at school [look where that got me!!]
Clive Cussler, Douglas Adams are my limit along with technical books.
Technical Diving from the Bottom up by Kevin Gurr; now THAT's a book to get you head around :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Is this standard reading in the UK, I will finish this book tonight and amazed how much I have enjoyed it. Has to be best book I have read ever. Any one else read it and enjoy it as much as I have. bk Frank, Trimix?


 
Good book, I like stuff that is set in a way that it could have happened historically as written.


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*I loved you,*

so I drew these tides of men into my hands and wrote my will across the sky in stars. To gain you Freedom, the seven-pillared worthy house,that your eyes might be shining for me. When I came. Death seemed my servant on the road, till we were near and saw you waiting:When you smiled, and in sorrowful envy he outran me and took you apart: Into his quietness.Love,the way -weary,groped to your body,our brief wage ours for the moment.Before earth's soft hand explored your shape,and the blind worms grew fat upon Your substance.


----------

